# Cramping after ovulation



## ConnorsMommy

Hello, I have never used this site before, and still trying to figure it out.. So i will give a little info, My husband and i have a WONDERFUL 2 year old little boy and are TTC our second child. W have been for the last 6 months. The most upsetting, and stressful 6 months EVER!! Im sure all of you can relate to that. 

Well, within just a couple of days after ovulation (give or take) i began having cramps in my lower abdomen. sometimes sharp and quick, or dull and lingering. Accompanied by lower back pain. Has anyone else experienced this or know what is going on? I never experience ovulation cramps and since my periods go from 29 to 32 days, I could be a little off on my ovulation but do know that i have ovulated already. This pain has lasted 3 days now & maybe im just hopeful, but we will see.


----------



## MsLesley

when you are TTC..you notice things before that you never did before. it happens without even realizing this. before i would hardly ever get cramps after Ovulation or unless i was pregnant...my boobs would never get sore at all! but since i started to have another baby...my boobs get very sore and i get cramping after ovulation...some months worse then others. 

the mind is a very powerful thing ;)


----------



## ConnorsMommy

oh i understand!!! but this really IS different and trust me ive been CRAZY the last 6 mos noticing everything, but this one is real. the cramps have gotten worse today. ??? :/


----------



## VickyLou

How many dpo are you? can you test yet. Are you 100% you ovulated? it sounds like ov pains to me. 

Good luck


----------



## minkie

That would happen to me occasionally some cycles but only on the left side. This month it has continued through my bfp as well so I don't think it's anything to worry about, could mean your preggo or could be a cyst, FX that its cause your preggo!!!
:dust:


----------



## ConnorsMommy

WELL after checking my ov calender again, I should have ovulated yesterday i feel really silly actually. lets HOPE!!! we are trying for a girl so only "trying" up to 2 days before OV. the pains are something new though, but we will see in a couple of weeks... uggh the wait.


----------



## ConnorsMommy

the cramping is still going on today.. day #4


----------



## dreamofabean

I'm like this too. I think may have pulled a muscle but part of me is saying it feels diff kind of pain to that! I def oved last week, am 4/5 dpo??x


----------



## Nessicle

I always cramp from ovulation to AF and i get sharp stabbing pains, twinges, and cramps all the way through x


----------



## ConnorsMommy

i usually never get anything like this, but sat i can test, so we are going to wait and see... things have been alot different than usual this month. i just dont want to jump the gun and get myself too excited and then be disappointed. :/


----------



## Tigerlilies

Hello, I'm new to babyandbump too so I'm just going to do a little baby bio. I was on Depo Prevara, I did 3 shots, 11 months after my last one my husband and I conceived but unfortunately I miscarriaged right before my 9th week. I have a feel my progesterone levels were too low. We're at the point that we can TTC again and for the first time I've had cramping right before and right after OV (June 1st or 2nd). I read on another website that it's normal, it's the uterus getting ready for either an embryo or menses. I'm hoping for me personally that more symptoms mean better progesterone levels but I have a least another week before I can test. (Keeping my fingers crossed!).


----------

